#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Ένσταση για τις παράνομες αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών

## plethron

Συνάδελφε, κατέθεσε ένσταση
- για να ανκληθεί το ειδοποιητήριο πληρωμής εισφορών Α' εξαμήνου 2013
- για να τροποποιηθεί η απόφαση του ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ, δυνάμει της οποίας εκδόθηκε το ειδοποιητήριο, ως προς τις αντισυνταγματικές και παράνομες ρυθμίσεις της
Πληροφορίες στο site του ΤΕΕ:
http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...E/TEE_HOME_NEW

Να μην πληρώσει κανείς μας αυτό το εξάμηνο τις τρέχουσες αυξημένες εισφορές, διαφορετικά τους δηλώνουμε ότι έχουμε χρήματα, που όμως ποτέ δεν πήραμε ούτε και μας περίσσεψαν, με την οικοδομή να έχει φτάσει στο μηδέν και τα πιστοποιητικά να βγαίνουν από πολλούς ''συναδέλφους'' σε άθλιο ρόλο με εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές...

----------


## Xάρης

Το έντυπο της ένστασης σε μορφή doc, προκειμένου να το συμπληρώσετε εύκολα και γρήγορα.

Βασίζεται στην αρχική έκδοση του εντύπου που δημοσιεύθηκε σε μορφή doc.
Έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στη μορφοποίηση και διορθώσεις κάποιων λαθών.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν δοκίμασα να κοινοποιήσω την ένσταση στο email tee-enstasi@tee.gr, μου έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια email διεύθυνση! :Αναστατωμένος:

----------

plethron

----------


## plethron

Χάρη μπορείς να στείλεις απ' ευθείας email στο ΤΕΕ προς ενημέρωση.  Το tee-enstasi@tee.gr δουλεύει.

----------


## Xάρης

Μακάρι, τότε που εγώ προσπάθησα (ίσως να ήμουν από τους πρώτους), δεν δούλευε.

----------

plethron

----------


## plethron

Παράταση πληρωμής εισφορών ΕΤΑΑ με τις παλαιές εισφορές


-Απόφαση αναστολής της επιβολής εξωπραγματικών αυξήσεων εισφορών στους Μηχανικούς μέχρι την εκδίκαση των αιτήσεων αναστολής και
-Παράταση κατά δύο μήνες της καταληκτικής ημερομηνίας πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών όλων των κλάδων του ΕΤΑΑ, (από την 30η Απριλίου στην 30 Ιουνίου) αποφάσισε το ΔΣ ΕΤΑΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ* συνάδελφε, υπάρχουν και δύο σχόλια.

----------

